# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Емкость из нержавейки,60 литров. Новая(СССР)

## квазик

Продам емкость из нержавейки на 60литров. Высота  32см.диаметр 47см. Родом из СССР.  Новая.  Незаменимая вещь в хозяйстве,учитывая отличную работу  инфокса и частые  отключения  воды в Одессе. 2000грн. Таирова

----------


## квазик

ап

----------


## гора

600

----------


## квазик

ап

----------


## квазик

fg

----------


## квазик

ап

----------


## квазик

ап

----------


## квазик

2000грн

----------


## квазик

ап

----------


## квазик

2000грн

----------

